# TV Characters which display a MBTI type perfectly:



## Mass.Hysteria

Spike Spiegel - ISTP
Redman - ESFP


Ahhhhhh, i'm new to this MBTI thing so i would not know a lot about typing.


----------



## Emerson

Tony Stark- ENTP


----------



## ProfessorLiver

Patrick Jane - ISTP

Dr. Robert Wilson - ESFJ


----------



## ProfessorLiver

I also think SPike is more of an ENXX.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Hank Hill (King of the Hill) - ISTJ
Keima (The World God Only Knows) - INTJ
Touma (Toaru Majutsu no Index) - INFP
Steve Stifler (American Pie) - ESTP
Keiichi (Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni) - ENFJ


----------



## Donkey D Kong

MisterLiver said:


> I also think SPike is more of an ENXX.


Nah, he's pure ISTP


Edit: Sorry for the double post


----------



## ProfessorLiver

Axe said:


> Nah, he's pure ISTP
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry for the double post


Pure SP, yeah, but I still like him for E. Seems ESTP-y. A doer indeed.

Ah, here we are: "ESTPs are "doers" who live in the world of action. Blunt, straight-forward risk-takers, they are willing to plunge right into things and get their hands dirty. They live in the here-and-now, and place little importance on introspection or theory. The look at the facts of a situation, quickly decide what should be done, execute the action, and move on".


----------



## Donkey D Kong

MisterLiver said:


> Pure SP, yeah, but I still like him for E. Seems ESTP-y. A doer indeed.


He's far too laid back to be an E imo


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

who would perfectly show an ISFP type?


----------



## Moss Icon

Mass.Hysteria said:


> who would perfectly show an ISFP type?


Harry Potter?


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

Have you seen the Fist of North Star?

If so how would you type Kenshiro?


----------



## Emerson

David Benjamin Moss said:


> Harry Potter?


Deffinately ISFP. The whole Harry Potter series is a giant sensor wank fest. Not that its too much of an issue, I enjoyed the first three and found the second three dull (the seventh one is more of an obiturary rather than a book so I don't rate it at all.)


----------



## Cover3

I'm pretty sure Dexter is INTJ


----------



## Moss Icon

Mass.Hysteria said:


> Have you seen the Fist of North Star?
> 
> If so how would you type Kenshiro?


I'm not a big fan so only have a basic grasp of the character but all bad-ass lone wolves are ISTP, generally speaking. Wolverine, every Clint Eastwood character ever....


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

I think Dexter is an INTJ but he pretends to be an ISTP.




David Benjamin Moss said:


> I'm not a big fan so only have a basic grasp of the character but all bad-ass lone wolves are ISTP, generally speaking. Wolverine, every Clint Eastwood character ever....


I've read somewhere than he is an ISFP.


----------



## Sara Torailles

Dr. Cox - ENTJ
Cartman - ENTJ
Sonic the Hedgehog - ESTP


----------



## Mass.Hysteria

Isn't Patrick Jane an INFJ?


----------



## Vaka

Nikola Tesla's character in the show Sanctuary fits the ENTP stereotype very well


----------



## TechnoViking

Eddy from Ed, Edd, and Eddy, fits ESTP very well.

Hank Hill from King of the Hill, perfect stereotypical resemblance of an ISTJ.

Peter Griffin from Family Guy, very well fits ESFP.

I could go on... (when it comes to cartoons )


----------



## Zero11

Mass.Hysteria said:


> who would perfectly show an ISFP type?


Sarah Carter (Alicia Baker, Smallville), Sarah Michelle Gellar (Buffy)


----------



## firedell

Mass.Hysteria said:


> who would perfectly show an ISFP type?


Angel (BTVS/ATS). 

I relate a lot to Angel actually. Harry Potter not so much...






Batman for INTJ


----------

